#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-05-08
<phillip> hi rath
<rath> hi
<phillip> rath: wenn ich "git add" schreibe, kommt die Meldung "Wollten Sie vielleicht 'git add .' sagen?\n", was sich sehr komisch finde. Auch wenn im englischen auch "say" steht würde ich trotzdem "Meinten Sie vielleicht 'git add .'?" nutzen, was hältst du davon? Oder hat das "sagen" einen Sinn?
<phillip> denn bei anderen Fehlermeldungen steht ja auch meinten Sie
<rath> phillip: Ja, stimme ich dir zu. "sagen" ist ein wenig seltsam ;-)
<rath> phillip: Hast du vor dafür nen Patch zu schicken?
<rath> phillip: Das wäre toll. Ich möchte nur den Hinweis geben auf Documentation/SubmittingPatches "Also notice that a real name is used in the Signed-off-by: line. Please don't hide your real name.".
